# Excel Probleme mit Zeit-Rechnung



## droni (10. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich will mit Excel einen Stundenplan für die Arbeit machen.

Sprich Datum, "Komm-Zeit" und "Geh-Zeit"

z.Z. gebe ich zum Beispiel folgendes ein:

Kommen = 08:00 Uhr
Gehen = 16:30 Uhr

in der nächsten Zelle rechne ich (16:30-08:00)*24 und erhalte den 
gewünschten Dezimalwert von 8,5 Stunden.
Soweit so gut.
In der nächsten Zelle rechne ich aus, ob ich + oder - Stunden mache.
Sprich...fester Wert = 8 Stunden pro Tag.
Ich rechne das mit 8,5-8 ergibt 0,5 Stunden.
Und jetzt kommt mein Problem. Ich will das er mir das Ergebnis in der nächsten Zelle wieder normal anzeigt. Sprich 0,30 Stunden. Das wollte ich erst mit =TEXT(0,5/24;"h:mm") machen. Was ja so gesehen auch geht. Aber wenn ich am Tag Minusstunden mache erhalte ich den Fehler #WERT  

Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen?

MfG
droni


----------



## duckdonald (10. August 2004)

Klicke auf "Extras/Optionen" und dann Registerkarte "Berechnungen"
Dort dann die Option "1904-Datumswerte" aktivieren -> OK

und schon kannst du auch mit deinen Formeln rechnen.


----------



## droni (10. August 2004)

Dat gait!

Vielen Dank!


----------

